# orange belly p'S?



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

do they really exist...wats the diference between the orange and the red...any body have pics of bith of them to compare...cuz im not shure wat klind of p's i have and the other day at the lfs they had a fish called orange belly p's and i think mine look more like an orange than a red......somebody please helo me
pat ox


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

P. piraya are usually yellow/orange


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> P. piraya are usually yellow/orange


----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

yhea i know...but at the store they said orange belly and it was sumthing like 135bucks for a 5 inches orange.....that look exactly like mina that i pay 30 bucks
!??"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The belly color is inconsequential. It will change over time with the water its in usually just bland in aquario conditions.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hi this is pat said:


> yhea i know...but at the store they said orange belly and it was sumthing like 135bucks for a 5 inches orange.....that look exactly like mina that i pay 30 bucks
> !??"


if it really was a piraya thats not a bad price, not great though... go take pictures and we can tell ya if its a piraya


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

i'll had a pics within the next 24h...so check it out...but its deff a piraya
peace ox


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hi this is pat said:


> i'll had a pics within the next 24h...so check it out...but its deff a piraya
> peace ox










ok


----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

here it is..its a 6"red or orange or help me if you can pirana.......living with my big O
ok so if you know tell me....but usualy it is more colorfull but some time in the morning it is paler...
tanx hope you'll enjoy it
ps:it was tuff taking this pics seem like he dont like it....eaven tough there was no flash

pat ox


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a P. nattereri.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: looks like a natt


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn that oscar is huge, maybe you should take one of them outta there.

Looks like a natty to me, but I'm kinda new to identifying them -- the LFS fucked you with that price.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Looks like a P. nattereri.


----------



## hi this is pat (Oct 19, 2004)

wat does it worth less than 30 buk?
pat


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Around my area, a 5-6" P. Nattereri will go for around 10-30 dollars


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i feel bad for you, stupid stores


----------

